#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-05
<eac> こんにちは
<jkbys> こんにちは
<eac> はじめてなんですが
<eac> これいいですね。x.orgについてなんですが
<eac> 画面出力の仕組みについて知りたいのですが
<eac> 失礼します＾＾
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<u-bon> こんばんわ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101105
<jkbys> リリースパーティ東京
<jkbys>     * 準備状況は？
<hito_jp> 危険そうなのは「インタビュー形式のなにか」のまわりでしょうか。事実上何もfixしてない。
<hito_jp> あと村田さん、今fixしたスタッフページたぶん意味ちがう。
<u-bon> たたき台を書かせていただきましたが、代案はありませんか？
<hito_jp> どう見ても20分保たないんですが、これはインタビュー形式というのは「単に司会が呼び水向けます」という意味だったりしますか？
<u-bon> といいますと？
<hito_jp> 想定しているものがまったく分からんのですが、インタビューって二つのやり方がありますよね。
<hito_jp> 司会が主に質問してイニシアチブ握るのと、しゃべる人に勝手にしゃべってもらうの。
<u-bon> 後者を想定しています。
<hito_jp> んで、後者ならインタビュー形式とか言う必要ないので……
<shibata> 司会の方は合いの手いれる程度？
<u-bon> そうです。
<hito_jp> それインタビューちがう……orz
<hito_jp> それなら叩き台とか言わずにTOC出せって言うべきだったんではなかろうかと……。
<u-bon> 先日、外人２人を入れてかなり時間かかりそうという話しではありませんでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> たぶん全く違います。
<hito_jp> 「わざわざ開始時にやるなら、よりふさわしい人材いるけどどうする」と聞いたつもりだったりします。
<u-bon> 冒頭は、やはりJapanese Teamのメンバーが出るべきかと
<shibata> かなり時間がかかりそう（30分は足りなそう）は自分の意見ですね。
<hito_jp> persiaさんJapanese Teamのメンバーでもあるんですが……。
<u-bon> あ、そうだったのですが、失礼しました。
<u-bon> 明日は、Ubuntuビギナーの方、初めて参加される方が大勢いるようです。
<shibata> あと、乾杯前に30分の漫談は長いんじゃないかってイメージがありました。
<jkbys_> are,
<jkbys_> あれ、これ乾杯前なんだ
<u-bon> 改めて、Japanese Teamの役割などをお知らせしたほうがいいかなと
<u-bon> 続いて、Ubuntuとしてのビジョン、今後の方向性などを語っていただければと思った次第です。
<shibata> あれ、オープニングトークって乾杯後にやる予定でした？
<u-bon> 乾杯後です。
<shibata> なるほど、失礼しました。
<mizuno> ん、そういう詳細なタイムテーブルってどこにありましたっけ
<mizuno> ざっくりとしたやつはwikiで見た記憶があるんですが
<hito_jp> ubonさんの脳内。
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Staff#head-6d71af1459efcae89de81c14d2ff4678be1d3120
<u-bon> 進行/エンタメ　の所にありますが
<hito_jp> dump途中のものはスタッフページにある
<shibata> 一番メンテされているのが、これかな。
<mizuno> あ、これタイムテーブルだったのか
<hito_jp> えーと、こっちのタスクだけにシンプル化した状態が知りたいです。
<mizuno> ごちゃごちゃしててよくわかってなかった
<hito_jp> 自分がしゃべって外人二人に水向けてもたせないといけない時間は何分でしょう。
<u-bon> １０分でOKです。
<hito_jp> 13:30-13:40？
<u-bon> 失礼、13:30- 乾杯
<u-bon> なので、13:40-50
<hito_jp> 13:50-14:15はどう埋まります？
<shibata> 早く終わる分には問題ない、14:00以降にずれこむと問題という認識で良いでしょうか？
<u-bon> そうです。
<u-bon> shibataさんの前回の指摘で
<u-bon> 冒頭が長くなるものだと
<u-bon> 想定してしまっていました。
<u-bon> なので、短くなる分には問題ありません。
<u-bon> 次の村田さんのパートまで、間を置いたほうがいいので
<shibata> 間を置いたほうがいいので、13:50-14:15は埋めない予定？
<hito_jp> 「間」だと正直きびしいので具体的な時間を……。
<u-bon> 冒頭は、２０分程度で終わらせて、13:50までにして、14:15から次のプレゼンでいかがでしょうか？
<hito_jp> というのをスタッフページに書いておいて頂けると……
<u-bon> 修正しておきます。
<hito_jp> このままだと「間」の部分をエスパーしないといけないので……。
<shibata> 自分は13:50-14:15の間、ステージに誰も立たないで問題ないと思いますが、トーク終わった段階で今一度注意項目を司会がアナウンスしていただけるとありがたいです。
<u-bon> そのつもりです。スライドも作成しました
<hito_jp> それ関連では、マイクの本数がわかると助かるのですが、1本？
<u-bon> ２本あるのですが、
<u-bon> ケーブルが１本は短くて
<u-bon> バックヤードでしか使えません。
<hito_jp> 延長ケーブル買ってない？
<u-bon> マイクのは買ってない
<hito_jp> 村田さーん、買っちゃっていいすか。
<u-bon> ・・・・のですが、自宅にあるのが使えそうなので明日持参します。
<nobuto> 買うとしたらおいくらぐらいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> ハウリングしたりしないかはチェックしてないので、場合によってはやっぱりバックヤード専用ってこともありえるわけですね。
<u-bon> そうです。
<u-bon> 買うとしたら、２５００円くらいでしょうか？
<u-bon> そんなにはしないか、アキバだと
<nobuto> 買うのは問題ないかと思いますが、1本じゃ足らない？
<hito_jp> それは延長ケーブルの話ですよね。10mだとそれぐらい？
<nobuto> マイク1本じゃ足らないのかという意味でしたすみません。
<hito_jp> 70人をマイク持ってる人1本でコントロールする超絶技巧を持ってる人が複数居れば大丈夫ですが。
<nobuto> じゃあ延長コード買っちゃってください。
<hito_jp> あとustream……
<shibata> マイクは2本あって、ケーブルが長短1本ずつしかない、延長ケーブルをu-bonさんが1本持参予定ですよね。
<nobuto> shibata: その通りです。
<shibata> 了解です。
<hito_jp> すいませんubonさんの荷物が人類の過般能力越えてそうなんですが。
<u-bon> そんなことないっすよ
<u-bon> すでにパッケージは終わってます。
<u-bon> 先出しで送付済み
<u-bon> 明日僕が倒れても大丈夫なように
<hito_jp> じゃあ持ち込みのものと規格が違うような場合は当日確保に走る、と。
<u-bon> そうですね。
<u-bon> エレキギターと同じ形状のプラグなので、
<hito_jp> ustream関連：wimaxの本数制限とかしなくていいですか？
<u-bon> 楽器屋さんがあれば問題ないのですが、アキバにありましたっけ
<hito_jp> ラオックスのVOXが
<u-bon> 了解です。
<u-bon> 本数制限、村田さんいかがですか？
<nobuto> hito_jp: あまりWiMAXを使うなと来場者に頼むってことですかね？
<hito_jp> yes, wimax使うつもりがある人に手をあげてもらって、あんまりな人数なら制限する。
<nobuto> ではそんな感じで、状況を見ながらで。
<hito_jp> MC側のタスクリストに入れてもらっていいですか。
<nobuto> はい。
<u-bon> hitoさん、helpお願いしますね。
<hito_jp> 二本目のマイクはそのためです……
<u-bon> 了解です。
<hito_jp> あと村田さんの喉の状態
<hito_jp> しゃべれます？
<nobuto> 大丈夫です。
<hito_jp> あと今しかできない危険物。
<hito_jp> メッセンジャーバッグは村田さん持ってくるでいいんですよね
<nobuto> んんん？
<hito_jp> あれ関東と関西の認識逆だった？
<nobuto> 関西からの荷物にないのかな。
<mizuno> あ、荷物の目録から漏れてるかも。荷物に入ってます
<u-bon> おつりの両替が間に合っていないです。
<hito_jp> 了解です。>バッグ
<nobuto> mizuno: ありがとうございます。
<shibata> 間に合っていないってのは、どれくらいでしょう？
<hito_jp> じゃあスタッフレベルで500円玉と1000円札を確保しておいて、その場で等価交換していく感じで対応しましょうか。
<u-bon> wikiにあるように
<hito_jp> ちょうど持ってきてください、を連呼してあるので、「待たせる」で。
<shibata> 了解です。なるべく作っておきます＞おつり
<u-bon> すみません。お店にもお願いできると思いますが。多少なら
<hito_jp> 近くにファミリーマートという強い味方がいてね（ぉぃ
<u-bon> １万円で駄菓子買う
<hito_jp> すみませんおつり切れちゃったんで何か買ってきてくださいアタック
<hito_jp> 間違えて一万円分買ってきて大惨事！（こら
<hito_jp> あと最後の危険物はCDなんですが……
<u-bon> えと、朝、銀行には寄りますので。。。でも土曜だと。。。
<shibata> 五円チョコ一万円分……
<u-bon> １６時にCDに行ったら、すでに両替機は閉じてしまってました。
<u-bon> あれって営業時間内だけなんですかね？
<nobuto> hito_jp: CDとは10.10日本語Remix?
<hito_jp> DVDか……
<hito_jp> 両替はたぶん通帳の記帳と同じタイミングですね。
<u-bon> さて、DVDといえば、
<u-bon> リミックス版、作り替えました。
<shibata> えっと、CDとDVDの話？
<jkbys_> 頂いた情報をみましたが、少なくともSkypeは再配布申請と契約が必要です。あと、ttf-mscorefonts-installerが入っている状態もマズイです。
<jkbys_> 他にもあるかもしれませんが、時間的にチェックできていません
<u-bon> 全て、削除しました。
<hito_jp> 何を示して「全て」でしょう？
<u-bon> プロプライエタリのアプリは全て。アドビ関連も。
<u-bon> すなわちUniverseまでにとどめています。
<hito_jp> それはmultiverseものが全て削除された、と同義でしょうか？
<u-bon> そういうことです。
<jkbys_> main restricted universe のみで構成されているってことですね
<u-bon> そうです。
<u-bon> その３つに限定しました。
<hito_jp> 中身違う旨はアナウンス済み？
<u-bon> それは問題ないと思います。
<u-bon> Webでフォローしますし
<jkbys_> いずれにせよ、今から再チェックするのも厳しいですし、マスタをもらわないとこちらで完全なチェックもできないように思うので
<jkbys_> Ubuntu Japanese Team としてはDVDの配布には関与しません。個人的に参加者にお配りになるのを止めることもしません。
<u-bon> 元からそのスタンスです。
<u-bon> 添付する文書にも、その内容を明記します。
<hito_jp> ……スタンスって明示してbroadcastしないとスタンスにならないので……。
<jkbys_> Japnaese Team 主催のイベントで配るということは、そうは見えませんからね
<u-bon> それはゴメンナサイ。
<hito_jp> ではそういうコンセンサスのもとに配るものとして、適切なフォローはubonさんが別途行う、と。
<u-bon> はい。
<u-bon> 板には、メールアドレスと、URLを明記して
<jkbys_> そしてイベントでこういう形で配るのは今回のみってことで。もうブログでアナウンスされているので仕方ないので。
<u-bon> 了解です。
<shibata> nobuto: 「参加はできるが、遅れる」って連絡もキャンセル同様、nobutoさんのメールとお店への電話を利用するってことで良いんでしょうか？
<nobuto> それでいいと思います
<hito_jp> えーと。
<nobuto> が、いっそのこともう連絡無しでいいんじゃないかと思い始めてきた自分がいます。
<hito_jp> それはもう、このタイミングでアナウンスするんだともう諦めるしかないですよね。
<u-bon> ４時間あるわけですし
<hito_jp> 遅刻のときは連絡してください、ってこのタイミングで言うのはすごく困難な気がします
<u-bon> 同意
<shibata> せめてイベントページに書いてあれば、「遅れそうだけどキャンセルしなきゃいけないかな」って人をフォローできると思うのですが。
<hito_jp> それは必要。
<nobuto> ページには「遅刻の際には連絡はいりません。ただし、遅刻しても料金の減額等はありません」でいいですか。
<hito_jp> なので、表に出すのとスタッフ側の意識は食い違った状態になる。
<hito_jp> いや、「できれば連絡してください」
<hito_jp> 連絡が出来るなら連絡があった方がスタッフの負荷は減るので。
<nobuto> ではそのように。
<hito_jp> あと、なんか途中退室アリみたいなニュアンスの単語が結構あった気がするんですが、これはどうなってるでしょう？
<nobuto> 喫煙、トイレ等は店を出ないとできませんね。
<hito_jp> それ途中退室って言わないよね……
<nobuto> 途中で帰るってこと？
<u-bon> 従来同様にということで、買い物とか
<u-bon> その場合には、IDなくさないでねってアナウンスが必要
<hito_jp> 再入場のフローが……
<hito_jp> IDシールって剥がして再利用できる程度に耐久性あります？
<u-bon> 微妙かなぁ・・・
<u-bon> でも、捨てないでくれれば、多めに用意しているので
<hito_jp> じゃあ再生成するパターンにしましょう……。
<u-bon> はい。
<nobuto> 赤枠足りますかね？
<u-bon> 大丈夫
<u-bon> ４０枚もつくっちゃった
<hito_jp> いざとなったらファミリーマートさんに油性の赤マジック購入だ！
<shibata> 未成年っていましたっけ。
<u-bon> いましたね
<hito_jp> それなりに。
<shibata> なるほどー
<nobuto> 受付時に事前登録してくれた学生/未成年以外は、名簿との照合をする必然性はあまりないようですが、名簿との照合をなくしても受付の負担はあまり変わりませんかね？
<hito_jp> 名簿と照合しないと、あとでなんかあった時に大変だぁよ……
<u-bon> 照合は必要
<nobuto> じゃあやるということで。
<hito_jp> 受付の負担は徹底的にフロントにかけて、金銭トランザクションはそこに集中できるようになってるはず。
<shibata> お金の話になるのですが、
<hito_jp> しばたさんもいるから二人がかりなら安定するでしょう。たぶん。
<shibata> お店側に払う料金は、当日の参加者数が基準ですか？それとも予約時の人数で固定ですか？
<u-bon> 参加者数です。
<hito_jp> という話になった？
<u-bon> 最初から
<u-bon> そうなってます。
<shibata> じゃ、予約時の人数を参加者数が下回っても差額は発生しないということでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 50の壁は100%と見てるってことですね。
<u-bon> ５０名というのが縛りです。
<shibata> はい＞50は越える前提で
<u-bon> 今日の時点で79名で正式予約してますので
<u-bon> しかし、キャンセルの連絡が入ったら、
<u-bon> すぐに店に伝えることで、大丈夫です。
<u-bon> あと２点アップデート情報が。
<u-bon> 学生さんの料金は、全員2,000円でOKになりました。
<shibata> 例えば、当日清算時点でに70名しか来なかったとしても70人分でOK？
<u-bon> そうです。
<u-bon> それでOKです。
<shibata> 了解です。
<u-bon> 実は
<jkbys_> 45人だと50人分になるわけですよね
<u-bon> はいそのとおりです。
<hito_jp> えと、キャンセルの連絡がなかったら問題が起こります、と要約できそうな記述はどういう話でしょう。
<u-bon> もう一点のアップデート情報は、金庫をお店が用意してくれることになり、事務所の大型金庫で、終了まで保管してくれることになりました。
<hito_jp> それはスタッフページ見ると受領証を書いてくれるって話ですが、金額を書いた預かり証を出してくれるという理解でよいでしょうか。
<u-bon> 店長さんの意見として、受領証ではなく、金庫をそのまま保管してくれて、
<u-bon> 終了後に生産ということでいかがでしょうか？ということでした。
<hito_jp> それは開ける人を限定できる？
<u-bon> 大丈夫でしょう。
<shibata> こちらで渡した価格についての何らかのメモを用意する必要はあります？
<u-bon> あったほうがいいです。
<u-bon> 金額は確認しておく必要はあります。
<hito_jp> 前後してしまいましたが、キャンセルまわりの処理がまったく理解できてません。
<u-bon> 誤解をまねいてすいません。
<u-bon> 結果、ドタキャンがあっても、
<hito_jp> 知りたいのは、「キャンセルがあったらすぐに連絡とは具体的になにか」、と「無言ドタキャンはどうなるの」です。
<u-bon> ６０人なら、６０人の料金で大丈夫です、
<hito_jp> えーと、キャンセルの連絡が入ったらうんぬんは忘れてOK？
<u-bon> ごめんなさい。
<u-bon> そうですね。
<jkbys_> 最終的に何人が参加したかは、こちらで確認して店に申告するんですか？
<u-bon> そうです。
<u-bon> お店側も数えますので、突き合わせをします。
<jkbys_> なるほど
<hito_jp> じゃあ受付部分がしくじると結構厄介ですね。
<shibata> 突合せをした結果、ずれた場合はいかがいたしましょう？
<hito_jp> 知らない間に入ってる人がいるってことじゃないかなぁ。
<u-bon> 最終的には、こちらの受付表で、
<u-bon> 決定します。
<hito_jp> お店ともめるようなケースも含めて考えると、ズレる可能性は予測しうるファンブルなので、村田さん決裁権の範疇で処置するだと思ってますが。
<u-bon> なので、こちらが万一あまりにもごまかしたらバレルということです。
<shibata> では、受付表をちゃんと書いておけばずれることはまずない、ということかな。
<u-bon> ちゃんと受付をやっていれば、大丈夫。
<hito_jp> えーと、村田さん、受付表が結構重要そうなんですが、印刷前にできれば見たいっす。
<nobuto> まだ印刷前ですが
<nobuto> どんなレイアウトがいいんですかね？
<hito_jp> 見せない場合でも、「atnd上の上から振った番号」がどれかの表からロストしてると首締まる。
<nobuto> Wikiに書いちゃっても大丈夫でしょうか。
<hito_jp> OKじゃないかと。何時までにあがるのかがちょっと知りたい。
<nobuto> 今挙げます。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<hito_jp> あと「今なら救える当日の危険要素」はありますか？
<shibata> じゃ、挙げてもらっている間にもう一点。
<shibata> 学生/未成年価格対象は12名確定だとすると、補填20000円で割り切れない部分はどうしましょう？
<hito_jp> 一人1000円になるようにすれば良いと思う
<shibata> 了解です。
<hito_jp> 残り8000円は村田さん予備費に参入したり、スタッフとして手伝ってくれてありがとう費用支給です、で。
<u-bon> なぬ？
<hito_jp> ボランティアスタッフ手伝ってくれるのにフル費用って気分悪くないです？
<hito_jp> 開催側はともかく。
<u-bon> なるほど。
<u-bon> ネックストラップを差し上げたら？ってwikiに書いたんですが
<shibata> 余った分の裁量は、村田さんに任せていいんですよね。
<hito_jp> スタッフとして手を上げてくれる方は3000円です、ぐらいの役得はあるべき。だと思う。ということでメンバー権限あるひとは+1/-1/0 plz
<shibata> +1
<jkbys_> +1
<hito_jp> 村田さん決済分は「当日どーにもならんことがあったら」ですね。
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> 過半数越えたかな。ということで、非開催側なお手伝いスタッフは3000円で。
<u-bon> 最初から？
<hito_jp> それは「3000円にしちゃって何かあったときの予備費は足りなくならないか」の意でしょうか……。
<u-bon> そういう意味です
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Attendee
<hito_jp> ナンバー振って……
<shibata> 学生/未成年が12名の最大値は今後動かないので、参加費補助20000円からの余りが8000円を下らないのは確定しているです。
<u-bon> いいえ、明日、飛び込の学生さん・・・というのもありえる
<shibata> あれ、飛び込みの学生さんも学生/未成年料金ですか？
<mizuno> 事前登録してない人は安くならないんじゃなかったっけ？ 勘違いかな
<jkbys_> 安くならない
<u-bon> そうだったぁ　失礼
<hito_jp> そこは村田さん権限の2万円から切り崩しで対応できるかと
<u-bon> 了解
<hito_jp> 勝手に思ってる。
<hito_jp> 村田さんがイヤって言う可能性とか、そこまでで使い切ってる可能性は否定しない。
<jkbys_> 急に無理言ってスタッフ集めることを考慮せずに決めた額なので、多少足がでる分にはかまわないかと
<shibata> その「対応」をどうするかは、「受付開始時までに村田さんが判断している」という認識でいいのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> そ　の　ば
<shibata> 受付の途中で料金が変わる可能性があることも考慮しないといけない、ということですね。
<nobuto> 飛び入り学生を1,000円まで安くするのは2万円で8人しか賄えない。
<hito_jp> 2000円とか2500円でいいと思われる。
<hito_jp> 予約してないのは仕方ないよね、で。
<nobuto> じゃあ2千円。
<jkbys_> あれ、安くするんだ
<nobuto> あれしないの。
<jkbys_> いやして回るならそれでいいかと
<hito_jp> たぶん「前回あんだけ反対したのに」が根底に。
<shibata> u-bon:えっと、受付表に「学生」って書いてあれば当日でもお店側は学生扱いにしてくれるんでしょうか？
<nobuto> 前回は2,000円まで安くすれば十分だろスタンス。
<nobuto> shibata: ダメだと。
<hito_jp> いや、現在ATNDに書いてある12人は2000円になった、と。
<shibata> それとも、お店側の学生料金はあくまで12名で確定ってことでしょうか？
<hito_jp> で、受付表うんぬんはすでに関係内
<shibata> なるほど
<nobuto> 番号振りました > https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Attendee
<shibata> んーと、予約しているしていないに関わらず、受付担当は受付時に学生かどうかは確認する、でいいんですよね。
<hito_jp> その受付担当は、紙を持ってるから自力で確認できないすかね。
<hito_jp> 言い換えると、参加者から学生and/or未成年を聞き出す必要があるのは予約してない場合だけ。
<shibata> はい。
<nobuto> 書き忘れたって可能性もあるので、一応聞いたほうがいいのかも。
<hito_jp> nobuto: gj
<hito_jp> 書いてない場合は正直知らないと言いたいところだけど、そういう意味では聞くべきかなぁ。
<nobuto> 書き忘れた人はさっき言った金額2,000円。
<hito_jp> その分は飛び入り扱いで、残2000円と村田さん予算から削ってくでよいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> えーと、wikiに貼った元テキストにsort -k 3したものを「アルファベット順」とか書いて貼ってもらえます？
<nobuto> hito_jp: -k 3でアルファベット順になりますかね？
<hito_jp> それは大文字小文字？
<nobuto> なんか全然ソートされていないような結果に。アルファベットひらがなごちゃまぜ。
<shibata> -bもいるとか。
<hito_jp> えーと、あたまの * 取っちゃって-k2で
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Attendee
<nobuto> できてる？
<hito_jp> 先生、そこで数字が消えてしまっては意味がないのです……
<nobuto> そういうことか！数字付きでsortするコマンドか！
<kuromabo> cut -d ' ' -f2 test.txt |sort|nlとかすれば?
<hito_jp> なんかエウレカしてる人がいる……しくった、「元」が不明瞭でした……。ごめんなさい。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OfflineTokyo201011/Attendee
<nobuto> これでいい？
<hito_jp> 想定しているものになった気がします。
<hito_jp> （本当は非主催側スタッフも書かないとなんだけど、12:00に来てるだろうから気にしない
<shibata> で、自分の今片付けたい疑問点は一通りなくなった……と思います。
<u-bon> ちなみに、お店には11:30から入れることになりました。
<nobuto> ずこー。
<u-bon> 12:30からは、全店、完全貸切にできます
<nobuto> さらにずこー。
<u-bon> ほんの一部だけ、受付カウンターの裏側のテラス席を
<hito_jp> それ後出しにするのやーめーてー（すでに目の幅涙
<u-bon> 待ち合わせしてしまった人ようにということで
<u-bon> 先程、店長と連絡できたのです
<nobuto> 受付開始時間どうします？
<u-bon> 逆に１１時ごろに行っても、開いていない可能性が
<hito_jp> スタッフの集まりと参加する方の集まり次第で
<u-bon> 12:50のままでいいでしょう。アナウンスのままで
<hito_jp> アドリブ。
<hito_jp> アナウンスそのものは触らない。
<u-bon> 準備と、打ち合わせは結構時間かかると思います
<nobuto> スタッフ集合時間は早める？
<u-bon> 早くできただけラッキーと思ってください
<hito_jp> そこも集まり次第で
<hito_jp> あどりぶ
<shibata> 11:30 - 12:30は一応他のお客もいらっしゃるんですよね。
<u-bon> いる可能性もあります。
<jkbys_> 昼飯たべたりできる感じなら、けっこう人いそう？
<u-bon> あまりいないと思われ
<u-bon> ますね。
<hito_jp> あ゛
<hito_jp> ボランティアスタッフにストラップ差し上げるのは変わらずでいいですよね。
<hito_jp> ストラップ + 参加費用3000円に減額で。
<nobuto> 問題ないかと。
<shibata> 数があるなら良いと思います。
<hito_jp> あとは……しばたさんが大丈夫だというならきっと大丈夫だろう（ひどい
<shibata> GLのほうほ柴田さんが大丈夫だというなら（ry
<hito_jp> どうですか> GLのほう（ひどい呼び出し方
<kazken3> グランドリーダー
<kazken3> じゃなくて、あすのustの
<kazken3> ハッシュタグは#ubuntujpですか？
<nobuto> kazken3: その予定です。
<kazken3> はひ。どもす。
<nobuto> ぶっつけ本番的なところがあるのでURL等は放送準備が整った時点でWikiに掲載します。
<jkbys_> つぶやいて！
<munepi> RT: 00:12 <jkbys_> つぶやいて！
<shibata> 店の隅でビール片手にぼそぼそとURLをつぶやく村田さんを想像してしまった。
<sia> 問題ないかと思います＞GLでない方の柴田さん
<kazken3> わは。
<shibata> だそうです＞hitoさん
<hito_jp> じゃああとは会場に辿り着くまでに気付いた範囲で措置します……
<shibata> あ、Meerkatのぬいぐるみ手に入ったので持っていきます。
<nobuto> みんな激写してあげて！ > Meerkat
<hito_jp> すげぇ。
<Mocchi> 猫じゃない、猫じゃない。
<shibata> 時間的にMaverickにはできませんでしたが......
<nobuto> 1匹で立っていればMaverickです。
<shibata> なるほど。
<hito_jp> グラサンつくればいいと思います（ぉぃ
<shibata> グラサン良いのがあったんですけど、高かったんですorz
<mizuno> チーム予算で買おうよう
<nobuto> とまあこんなもんで、いろいろ至らないながらもミーティングはおしまいでいいですかね？
<shibata> で、良いと思います。
<hito_jp> 一発即死地雷はクリアした、はず。
<hito_jp> クリアできてない地雷も村田さん決済の予算でいける、はず。
<shibata> 会場の盛り上がりはu-bonさんの話術に期待。
<jkbys_> じゃあお疲れ様でした
<jkbys_> 次回は火曜日ということで
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<kazken3> くれぐれも飲みすぎないように。。
<shibata> 明日はよろしくお願いいたします。
<u-bon> よろしくお願いいたします。
<nobuto> こんなときにPidginが死んでしもうた。
<hito_jp> すでに超疲れてる……
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。明日はスタッフのみなさんよろしくお願いします。
<vine_user> よろしくお願いします。
<nobuto> 来場者の方もお釣りのないように、そこだけお願いします。
<nobuto> 超どうでもいい情報: ロルフがまだ帰ってきてない。
<hito_jp> ちょっと待って、それはどこへ出かけて！
<shibata> 日本の外から、だといろいろと大変そうですねぇ。
<hito_jp> それは最悪コースなので超イヤソ。
<nobuto> 午後に人に会いに、とある会社に行ったのですが、まだ連絡ないですねぇ。
<hito_jp> 終電は……？
<nobuto> 終電に乗るとあと20分後に家着きますね。
<shibata> 実は既に会場で待機することに決めたとか。
<hito_jp> じゃあ大丈夫ですね。たぶん。
<nobuto> 今日帰ってこなくても、明日は会場に居るはずです。
<shibata> あぁ、そうだ。Rolfさんの紹介文はこれでいいですかってWikiに書いてありましたけど、あれでいいんでしょうか？
<nobuto> 居候はかわいそうかと。
<shibata> せめてルームメイト、ぐらいは？
<nobuto> 適当に「ドイツと日本を行ったり来たりする陽気なドイツ人」ぐらいで。
<shibata> あぁ、なるほど。
<hito_jp> 直したんじゃなかったでしたっけ
<nobuto> どっちでもいい情報だったので、直すまではしてなかったと。
<shibata> 「村田さんちの居候、日本語関連のバグの英訳や適切な人への猛プッシュをしてくれている人」
<shibata> s/村田さんちの居候/ドイツと日本を行ったり来たりする陽気なドイツ人で/ かな。
<nobuto> それでお願いします。
<shibata> かえておきました。
<nobuto> ありがとうございます。
<u-bon> えと、もう一人のLTの候補はいませんか？
<vine_user> あの、LTで話すの僕だけですか？ …と書こうとしたらu-bonさんが書いてくれた。
<hito_jp> あれ。スタッフかつ学生or未成年が2人。
<hito_jp> ロハでいい？ > 村田さん
<nobuto> 500円？タダ？
<hito_jp> あと長谷川さんのATND上の表記名が分かると喜びます
<hito_jp> タダでいい気がする。
<nobuto> じゃあタダで。
<hito_jp> 500円とか取るのめんどい。
<nobuto> ATND表記は30秒待って。
<hito_jp> らじゃー
<nobuto> shermansweet さん
<nobuto> すでに1人追加キャンセル出ましたな。 > http://atnd.org/events/8973
<hito_jp> スタッフリストって印刷しちゃいました？
<hito_jp> スタッフリストじゃない、参加社リスト
<nobuto> まだです。
<hito_jp> 3分待って……と思ったけどなんかまぼーのひとが謎のロックを
<u-bon> えと、もう一人のLTの候補はいませんか？
<nobuto> u-bon: まだ枠空いているようであれば、当日開始時に募集してもいいかと。
<shibata> 当日枠で良いような気がします
<u-bon> 了解
<hito_jp> メインの表だけなんか更新しといた
<shibata> *印は主催側スタッフ？
<hito_jp> のつもり
<nobuto> 印刷しておきます。
<shibata> 了解、おつかれさまです。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします
#ubuntu-jp 2010-11-06
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-31
 * oh_no hello
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-01
<hito_jp> う。小林さん遅刻で水野さんおやすみ。
<hito_jp> いくやさん進行お願いしますとか言ってもいいです？
<ikuyaNOTE> さっき帰ってきたばかりでごはんたべてないの……（しくしく
<hito_jp> しくしく。
<hito_jp> ミーティング成立しないんじゃという気がしてまいりました。
<ikuyaNOTE> 特に急ぐことがなければスキップしてもいいんじゃないですかねぇ
<hito_jp> Translator Candidatesのアナウンスだけしてskipでいかがでしょ？ > 関係者
<Mocchi> いいと思います。
<nobuto> 私は特に急ぐ用件はありません。
<Mocchi> それとも私が進行をやれば丸く収まる？それとも荒れるw
<ikuyaNOTE> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/enroll/translator_candidates これですかー
<hito_jp> いやフォーラム周りは事実上進められないですし。
<hito_jp> ぐにぅ。インデントが腐ってるorz
<hito_jp> ぜ、ぜんかくすぺーす……
<kazken3> あら。ぶら下がりが変。。
<ikuyaNOTE> アナウンスって具体的には何をするんです？　自薦があったらここに書いてねーですか？
<hito_jp> いえーす。
<hito_jp> 事実上それだけです
<kazken3> はい、それであっています。
<ikuyaNOTE> はーい、みんなふるって応募(?)してね！！
<ikuyaNOTE> ---終了---
<kazken3> ちょw
<kazken3> とりあえず
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでしたー
<kazken3> Translator Teamの方で、気になっている方がいれば載せておいてください。
<kazken3> 来存分の更新は私の方で来週までにしておきます。
<kazken3> あと、upstreamの方でlpでも作業していただいている方の対応も考慮したほうが良いかもしれませんが、ルール化までの必要はありますか？
<kazken3> 現状はupstreamの方もそうでない方も、同じプロセスで承認している状況です。
<hito_jp> ないような気はするです。
<ikuyaNOTE> acked-byがたくさん増えるだけなんで、現状のままでいいと思いますけど……
<hito_jp> 申し出があれば対応でいいと思います。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私もackできるんでしたっけ？
<kazken3> 現状はおられませんね。
<kazken3> はい、できます。
<hito_jp> できます。>いくやさん
<ikuyaNOTE> ヤター
<ikuyaNOTE> 松澤さんをackしておくお
<hito_jp> 3票以上はいらないという説も……。って嘘だ。nakされたときに相殺できるわ。
<ikuyaNOTE> しますた
<hito_jp> ごっどじょぶ
<kazken3> どもです。
<hito_jp> 一応アクションアイテムナメますかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 意味はなくても数が多いとそれだけ信頼されているということなので、いいと思います。
<kazken3> とりあえずは、まつざわさんは確定ラインで残りの方は来週までの精査の結果待ち。ということでよいですか？
<kazken3> あ、すんません。
<hito_jp> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思います
<kazken3> 了解です。ではその方向で。
<hito_jp> 69なfontconfigはhttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/884645で戦ってます。
<ikuyaNOTE> 見ますた！
<hito_jp> Preciseはほぼ確定、あとはSRU justificationをちゃんと書けば行ける！（unity-2dがダメなので治したいのって言えば通る気はしている）
<Mocchi> おぉっ！
<ikuyaNOTE> わんだほー！
<ikuyaNOTE> あとは確認のしようがない感じですか？
<hito_jp> ということで、誰か樋浦さんの遺志を継いでユニコードコンソーシアムに行って、CJK重複問題をバトルしてきてください。
<ikuyaNOTE> ぎゃーす！
<hito_jp> 古い/要らないパッケージに関するアドバイザリうんぬんは、https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-October/003902.htmlで対応済みですね。
<hito_jp> あとは進んでいない or わからない、だと思います。
<hito_jp> まあ「Uであるべきところがユームラウトになってるんだよ」という説明でおおむねおっけーではあるんですけど、毎回説明を考えるのしんどいものが。>CJK重複
<ikuyaNOTE> 長く苦しい戦いが必要そうな感じですなぁ
<hito_jp> というあたりでミーティングの代わり版終了でよろしいでしょうか。
<ikuyaNOTE> いいと思いますー
<hito_jp> CJK重複は、まああと10年戦えばなんとかなるんじゃないですかねぇ。
<hito_jp> 厳密なところまで考えるとすげー悩ましいですけど、今ある部分そのままで別にコードポイント取るorページ増設でいいわけで。
<ikuyaNOTE> もうUTF-256ぐらいで（違
<hito_jp> ということでおつかれさまでした？
<ikuyaNOTE> お疲れ様でした―
<hito_jp> 次回、11/8(火) 22:00でいいでしょうか？
<Mocchi> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> ではそういうことで。あらためてお疲れ様でした雑談モード。
<kazken3> おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> これにて今日のIRCミーティング（らしきもの）は終了です〜。
<hito_jp> で、誰か https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111101 を流しておいて頂ければ。
<ikuyaNOTE> お願いもっちー！
<Mocchi> やっときますー。
<ikuyaNOTE> お願いします！
<hito_jp> 流し方マニュアルがどっかに
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary あるな
<kazken3> BeagleBoneほしいな（ぽつり
<hito_jp> BeagleBoneはいまいち微妙な要素がありますが、AM335xとかArmadaXPとかi.MX6とか萌えアイテムはがんがん出てきてきますね。
<Mocchi> hito: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/11/01/%23ubuntu-jp.html　IRCのログはこっちでいいですか？wikiの方もこっちのurl使うように修正しておきます？という2つの相談。
<hito_jp> あとX-Geneとか。
<hito_jp> y/y
<Mocchi> okay
<kazken3> ローコストでの実用ラインというイメージですね。。。今回のは。
<kazken3> 時にOSC Tokyoの発表ってhitoさんですか？
<hito_jp> たぶんきっとyesです
<hito_jp> X-Geneの16コアモデル搭載したサーバー出てこないかなぁ（こら
<kazken3> いや、テーマにarmが入っていたので、そうなのかなーと思ってました。。
<ikuyaNOTE> ARMサーバー欲しいお
<hito_jp> D2Plugオススメっす。内蔵SSD速いし。
<hito_jp> ひよるならOpenRDのが実用性高そうですが。Debianで使う前提になるけど。
<ikuyaNOTE> Ubuntu Sever動くですか？
<hito_jp> D2Plugは「Dove」そのものっす
<Mocchi> ARM怖いよー（謎
<ikuyaNOTE> ひよってもUbuntu server動くのがいいです！
<ikuyaNOTE> ぐへぇ
<hito_jp> でもUbuntu Server使うならdynabook AZでいいと思うのです。
<hito_jp> OpenRDはUbuntu動かない、というか9.04までしか動かないのでオススメいたしかねます。
<ikuyaNOTE> その発想はなかった！
<kazken3> PreciseでARMターゲットでUbuntu serverでれば面白そうですね。。
<hito_jp> Trim Sliceはユーザランドはnattyいけるけどカーネルが専用なのでびみょー
<ikuyaNOTE> 9.04までしか動かないのはもうあるんでいいお
<ikuyaNOTE> 急いでないのでまったり待ちまするー
<hito_jp> あとi.MXな板がどっかから買えた気がしますが微妙に記憶から抹消してしまいました。
<hito_jp> まあARMは安くて日本から買いやすくてI/O bandwidthが十分なモノが出てこないと流行らないですね。
<kazken3> 9.04までのplugものなら、debianではまだ行けますね。。
<hito_jp> OpenRD+Debianはわりと強力なタッグですね。
<hito_jp> ああそうか、dynabook AZはEtherがないからサーバーにはしにくいんですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 言われてみればそうでした―
<hito_jp> （ぬ。ってことはTrim SliceにAZ用カーネル入るかなぁ
<ikuyaNOTE> 要config確認？
<hito_jp> config見てメモリマップみてubootのarg調整とかそんな感じですね……
<ikuyaNOTE> めんどいお……
<kazken3> 誰かがやってくれるという幻想を持つとか（おい
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<k3nz0> Nigga stole my bike.
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-04
<asdfasdfsdf> ?
<asdfasdfsdf> ?
<asdfasdfsdf> hello
<leftyfb> hello?
<leftyfb> This is sort of important. We had to take down your website
#ubuntu-jp 2011-11-06
 * oh_no oh no
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<oh_no> evening
<HaXeri> ohio
<iwaim__> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-jp/2011-November/003922.html
<iwaim__> そりゃ、十分可能だけど
<iwaim__> 面倒なだけだと思うなー
<iwaim__> 費用対効果考えると。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-10-29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
<RSA> こんばんは。
<RSA> このチャンネルに久々に人が現れた。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 久々って、毎週月曜日は会議しているのに…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> って、会議の時だけ現れて後は消える人も多いですね…
<lenios> 毎週月曜日って今日もあったら参加してみたい
<minatu> join #ubuntu-vn
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<minatu> こんばんは
<nagakazu> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<sia_gl> こんばんは
<jkbys> 今日はみんな忙しくてミーティングになりそうにないけど、独り言的に確認だけでもしておきます
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121029
<jkbys> おおありがとうございます
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<chonan> おおあわてでコピペ中です
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから抜けてしまっていますが、日本語Remixだしました
<chonan> おつかれさまでございます
<Spelunker_> konnbannha,
<jkbys> 「CD」じゃなくなったので、Remix CDじゃなくてRemixって書いておきました
<Spelunker_> チームの皆様おつかれさまでした。ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 12.10まわりは完了ってことで、おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはそんなとこで
<nobuto> お疲れ様でした。
<jkbys> チームレポートの提出は
<jkbys> 月末なのでやらんといかんか
<jkbys> 今週はRemixのリリースぐらいかな
<jkbys> 先週までのログを追って、あとで書いておきます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<nagakazu> 前はubuntuもcdに入るlinuxだから軽量、なんて言われてたそうですが遂にdvdになるほど進化したのですね。UbuntuJapaneseTeamのみなさまお疲れ様でした。ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> 私はないです。 < 他になにか
<sia_gl> OSC 会津のイベントページ作成と登録の作業ありがとうございました。
<chonan> コピペもれてましたが、OSC会津は、イベントページできましたね
<jkbys> あ、ミズノさんがやってくれてましたね、会津
<jkbys> 会津はべつに確認事項などなさげかな
<jkbys> 水野さんいないし、なにかあればメールでってことで・・・
<jkbys> というわけで終わりましょうか
<nagakazu> 質問ですが12.10の設定画面の項目はなぜ少ないのですか
<chonan> 今晩も忙しいということでしたし
<nagakazu> す、すいません
<jkbys> どの設定画面でしょう
<nagakazu> システム設定です
<jkbys> 少ない・・・かな？
<kazken3> むしろ増えているような。
<nagakazu> コントロールセンター時代より減ってるような気がしたので
<nagakazu> kozkenさん、そうですか。失礼しました。
<chonan> 確かにシンプルに感じられるかもしれませんね
<jkbys> とりあえず、いったんミーティングは終了しておきましょうか
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121029
<jkbys> 次回は5日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> 長南さんが議事録とってくれたから、村田さんに投げてもらうのがいいかな
<chonan> 内容はこれでいいんじゃろか?
<nobuto> あ、ちょっと待って確認します。
<nobuto> http://ubuntulinux.jp/download/ja-remix
<nobuto> のリンクを載せておいたほうが親切かなー、と思うぐらいです。
<jkbys> 日本語Remixをリリースしたことを記載する(jkbys) は、アクションアイテムに「10月のチームレポートを投稿する(jkbys)」のほうがいいかな
<nobuto> 何度か話出てますけど、アクションアイテムは整理したいですねぇ。
<nobuto> jkbys: 担当分で消してもいいやつってあったりします？
<jkbys> 結構最近、消していいやつは消したような・・・
<nobuto> jkbys: 了解です。
<nobuto> 「archive, cdimageの上流サーバ(hito,jkbys) 」は具体的に何すれば完了なのかわからないですな。
<nobuto> 「QAのカバレッジを見直す https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/Precise/QA/RemixCDImage に書いた(hito) 」は「書いた」ってことは完了なのだろうか。
<kazken> 話題的にexpireしたのもありそう<アクションアイテム
<jkbys> たしかにありそうだ
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/ に「これは完了扱いしていい？」とコメント入れておきますか。
<nobuto> expire扱いは難しいですね。
<chonan> remix のリンクとチームレポートの件反映させてみました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/ に「expireの可能性があるもの」を作って、「必要ならあらためて議題にしてくださいー
<nobuto> 」ってのがいいのかな。来週以降相談しましょうか。
<chonan> もうちょっとメンバーが揃っているときに判断したいですね
<jkbys> 議題にあげて相談ってのがいいですね、できればみんなが忙しくない時期に・・・
<nobuto> chonan: チームレポートからRemixの項目が消えちゃってます。
<chonan> nobuto: 復帰させました ( やっちまった orz )
<nobuto> chonan: ありがとうございます。
<nobuto> ちょいと待って異論がなければこの内容で送っておきます。
<nobuto> お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> nobuto: ご手数かけます
 * nobuto フォーラムのパスワードを覚えているか不安になる
<nobuto> wget http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hito/+junk/ubuntujp-tools/view/head:/ubuntu-jp_gen_log.sh
<nobuto> したらHTMLが返って来た件。
<nobuto> wget http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hito/+junk/ubuntujp-tools/download/head:/ubuntujp_gen_log.sh-20111220153436-wn3xhztxno2ghzhm-1/ubuntu-jp_gen_log.sh
<nobuto> が正解らしい。
<chonan> 地味に更新されてる場合があるので、罠踏んで download file せよということなのかもしれません。
<traubenmost> hi all
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-02
<kui> おはようございます
<kui> おはようございます
<kui> どなたか居ませんでしょうか
#ubuntu-jp 2012-11-03
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-29
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 議事録準備するのでお待ちを
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131029
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> 無い気がした
<hito_jp> ないと思います
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> こっちはどうかな
<hito_jp> 無い……？
<jkbys> きっと無いんだ
<chonan> 無いような気がします...
<hito_jp> たぶんSDでみんな吐いた
<jkbys> あ、９月分は書いたのでIRCMeetingページから削除で
<jkbys> 議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> 削除しときました
<jkbys> 13.10日本語Remixの状況報告
<jkbys> 日本語入力まわりに問題が見つかってリリースできていない
<jkbys> インストール時に名前などの入力画面で日本語入力がONになってしまう。
<jkbys> Shift+Super+Spaceのキーバインドを知らないと詰む。
<jkbys> mozc-setup-helperは実行されてないので関係がないはず。
<jkbys> インストーラで「Ubuntuを試す」を選ぶとデフォルトで日本語入力がONになってしまう。
<jkbys> isolinuxのメニューから「インストールせずに…」で入るとONにならない。
<jkbys> ubiquityから呼ばれた何かがkeyboard modelを"a4techKB21"にしているのが原因？
<jkbys> 30日の午後以降に調査する時間がとれるはず(jkbys)
<jkbys> という状況です
<ikuyaNOTE> 素晴らしいまとめ
<hito_jp> Ubiquityが普通に上がるとアウト？
<jkbys> 放置してUbiquityが上がるとアウトの模様
<hito_jp> えーと、外道な方法としては、「isolinuxのレベルで『インストールせずに（略』を呼び出す」だとクリア？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> なんという外道
<ikuyaNOTE> えー
<jkbys> でもクリアかもしれん
<ikuyaNOTE> 私それしか使わないんですけど
<hito_jp> じゃあもう選択肢出さなくて良くないかな、というあたりが外道な判断、という。
<hito_jp> Remix ISOで嬉しいのってLiveセッションという気もするので、それでもいいかな、と個人的な判断としては思いました。
<hito_jp> 「それでいいのか」は考えないとわからない。
<jkbys> それでもいい気がする
<jkbys> ただ放置モードの設定って/isolinux/以下のテキストファイルじゃなくてバイナリに定義されてたような記憶がある
<jkbys> まぁそれも含めて調べるか
<hito_jp> やっと作業集中が終わったので参戦できるはず……
<jkbys> そもそも放置モードで言語選べるのが日本語Remixとしては不適当だったんだよな
<hito_jp> 問答無用で日本語起動でいい気はしますね……。
<ikuyaNOTE> それもそうですね
<jkbys> 問答無用でLiveセッション起動でいいかどうかはまた別の問題だけど、いい気もする
<hito_jp> じゃあ最後の手段としてはそれで。
<mizuno> キーボードえらびたい(ぉ
<jkbys> キーボードはisolinuxで選べる気がした
<ikuyaNOTE> isolinuxで選べばいいんじゃ
<hito_jp> それは起動時にisolinuxレベルでF3して選ぶのがただしい。
<hito_jp> USキーボードとか親指シフト使う人はisolinuxで選んでください。
<hito_jp> ……ってリリースノートに書いておけばいいかなぁ。
<jkbys> なんか放置モードのカーネルオプションをgrepするとbootlogoがひっかかるな
<mizuno> あれ、よく理解できてないんですが、仮に問答無用でLiveセッション起動させるという場合でも、F3のisolinuxのメニューは出せる？
<hito_jp> 出せるハズ。タイムアウトのデフォルトがそっちになる、という実装になるのが期待。
<mizuno> ああ、なるほど
<hito_jp> 現状だとタイムアウトで「Ubuntuをインストールする」が起動されてるので、これを「インストールせずに略」にすれば解決じゃん？　という話をしてると思ってます。
<mizuno> タイムアウトでUbiquityになるのを避けるわけですね
<hito_jp> デスクトップ経由とUbiquity経由でなんか違う問題、フォントのときにLANG系環境変数のどれかが渡ってない、って話があったなぁということを思い出しました。
<jkbys> Ubuntuwo
<jkbys> Ubuntuをインストールする、とは微妙に違う
<hito_jp> なぬー。
<jkbys> 言語選択一覧と、Ubuntuを試すボタンと、Ubuntuをインストールするボタンを表示するGreeterモードで起動する、放置すると
<hito_jp> そうかあれはGreeterなのか……
<jkbys> で、そのモードの第一画面を抜ける時に、casperが設定したキーボード設定を壊している模様
<hito_jp> つまり、A. Greeter(タイムアウト時デフォルト）と、 B. 「Ubuntuをインストールする」と、C. 「インストールせずに（略）」がいて、
<hito_jp> isolinuxでタイムアウトするとAが、メニューからならBかCが選べて、
<hito_jp> Greeterウインドウ閉じるときにキーボード設定がなぜかa4techなんちゃら（おそらくリストの一番上）になる？
<jkbys> ちょっと調べた感じだとそうでした
<mizuno> それだと昔みたいに、タイムアウトなしでいきなりisolinuxのメニューが出ると解決したりすんのかな
<hito_jp> たぶんきっとそう。
<hito_jp> まあ本家と違う挙動になるのはちょっとだけいやかもですが、無視できる気がする。
<jkbys> じゃあその方向で対応を試みます、でいいかな
<hito_jp> あと外道な方法もういっこ。
<hito_jp> d-i/source/console-setup/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl のリストが制約くさいので、これの先頭を日本語レイアウトにしてしまう
<ikuyaNOTE> ！！
<hito_jp> こいつのmodels=の先頭がa4techKB21
<jkbys> それはちょっと考えたけど、あまりに外道すぎて・・・
<ikuyaNOTE> （思いつかなかった……）
<hito_jp> こいつの添字が0なんじゃないかな的な予感はしますが、根本解決よりは仕様チェンジで回避してしまって良い気がしてます
<mizuno> そこに手を入れるよりは、仕様変更で回避するほうがよさげな
<hito_jp> これがリリースまであと2wとかなら頑張ってみてもいい気はしますが、遅延よくない気がする。
<chonan> 仕様変更がよさげな気がしますね
<jkbys> じゃあ仕様変更で対応ってことでよろしいか
<hito_jp> A. タイムアウトでLiveセッション強制起動
<hito_jp> B. isolinuxメニュー表示してタイムアウトしない
<hito_jp> のどちらかで、優先順位としてはAかな。AでダメならB。
<hito_jp> というので合意できそう？
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねー
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> はい
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> AもBもダメならプランCとしてKeyboardNames.pl改竄かな……
<ikuyaNOTE> それもありですねー
<jkbys> そこの改竄だけじゃ解決しない匂いもした
<hito_jp> なんとなくd-iの歴史的経緯とubiquityの歴史的経緯が魔の合体を繰り広げている気配しかしないですねこれ……
<jkbys> まぁダメだった場合はさらにつっこんで調べるってことで・・・
<jkbys> casperとd-iとubiquityそれぞれにキーボードを設定するコードを見た気がする
<jkbys> /etc/default/keyboard を書き換えるコードはなぜか２箇所にコピペされてた
<mizuno> ……
<hito_jp> あるある
<jkbys> まぁこの件は以上かな・・・
<hito_jp> 書き直したくなるものの、もはや人類が近づいてはいけない空間なので……。
<jkbys> Mirだとこのあたりのキーボード設定ってどうなるんだろ
<hito_jp> Mir? XMir?
<jkbys> 両方知りたいです
<hito_jp> XMirは今と原則同じです。
<hito_jp> Mir/Unity8はこちらを遠い目をしつつご確認くだされ。https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText
<jkbys> なげぇ
<jkbys> 気が向いたら読んでみます
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<chonan> 自分はないです
<mizuno> とくにないです
<hito_jp> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<chonan> はい
<jkbys> では11月5日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> 「いくやさんにありがとうと声をかけるときれいなUbuntuのインストールができる」という伝説を流布したい今日このごろです。
<ikuyaNOTE> できないできない
<chonan> 崇拝の対象にされるべき
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131029 だれか議事録の送信を。水野さんよろ。できなければ他の人にリダイレクトするところまではお願いします。
<mizuno> へい、やっておきます
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> ……ってロジック間違ってないよな……
<ikuyaNOTE> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> 明日のRecipe読んでねー
<ikuyaNOTE> ってかなげぇよ
<hito_jp> 道場をwww.ubuntulinux.jpで展開しててでもIBus対策はしたほうがいいかもですねぇ……
<mizuno> ついにいくやさんが書く道場が見られるのか……
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusまわりは14.04でまた変わるかも知れませんしねー
<hito_jp> 「知れませんし　ねー」なのか「知れません　死ねー」なのか……
<ikuyaNOTE> 私が書くならうぶんちゅ！ のフォーマットがいいなあ（慣れてるし
<mizuno> なるほど、漫画になるとみんな読んでくれますね!
<ikuyaNOTE> 今のところ予定している機能がIBusに実装されたら、あとやっつけるべきはindicator-keyboardになります
<ikuyaNOTE> つぅかSuper+space問題をどうやって片づける気なんでしょうなぁ
<ikuyaNOTE> （マンガになるとは言ってない
<mizuno> ぇー
<chonan> 道場という名の連載小説ですか、胸熱。
<ikuyaNOTE> 当面は今週と来週のRecipeでどうかひとつ
#ubuntu-jp 2013-10-30
<ysaito8015> exit
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-28
<mizuno_mobile> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 何の相談もなく宣言しておいた
<hito_jp> はええ
<jkbys> 前は状況を見ずに宣言してた気もした
<mizuno_mobile> 小林さんの手際がいいとか、なんか変だ
<hito_jp> ちがうよ、まえは小林さんが来てなかったから呼び出ししてたんだよ！（ぉぃばらすな
<jkbys> 仕事が忙しいと逆に時間通りにミーティングに出るようになる法則がある
<hito_jp> つまり
<hito_jp> kono
<hito_jp> 半年ばかりは……？
<jkbys> この半年ばかりは体調がちょっと
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141028
<jkbys> だが現在は絶好調である HIV検査も陰性でした
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<mizuno_mobile> 保健所で無料で検査できるんですよね。匿名で
<jkbys> 無料かつ匿名でできるよ
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> かのにかる返事コネー。
<hito_jp> DVDきました？
<jkbys> きてない
<jkbys> 来る気配がない
<hito_jp> うん、リリースでいそがしかったからしかたないね！
<jkbys> DVDの気を感じない
<hito_jp> ということにして進めましょう。鬱い。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/ [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なにかござりまするか
<hito_jp> OSC Tokyoと日経Linuxでござるか。
<mizuno_mobile> OSC?
<jkbys> その2つ追加ってことで
<hito_jp> 反映してないけどdone
<jkbys> Remixの準備
<jkbys> イメージつくった
<mizuno_mobile> 明日帰宅したらテストするつもり
<jkbys> だれか起動とかインストールとか日本語入力とか軽く確認してくれたら、MLにテスト呼びかけようかと
<jkbys> ただし問題があっても修正は連休明けてからになりまする
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないですっていうかねむいよリリース明けに停電対応はつらいよもうねむいよぱとらっしゅ
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりにしてhitoさんの電源を切りましょう
<mizuno_mobile> ないです。食いすぎて苦しいです。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> まって！　電源切ると壊れるから！
<chonan> 自分は特にありません & 火曜日で大丈夫です
<hito_jp> 動いてるものはとめちゃダメだから！
<hito_jp> 火曜でいいですっていうかすでに火曜の日付いれました（ぉぃ
<jkbys> 4日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> 停電前までは動いていたサーバーが停電後はうんともすんともいわないとか良くあるから！
<mizuno_mobile> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141028
<hito_jp> みずのさん帰宅してからでも明日になってからでもいいので送信お願いできます？
<mizuno_mobile> はーい
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします。
<hito_jp> ということで関係者のみなさんはハングアウトでミチバをですね。
#ubuntu-jp 2014-10-30
<jupun22> hello can somebody please help me to translate a very short phrase from english to japanese?
<jupun22> (no more than 2 minutes for someone who speaks japanese)
#ubuntu-jp 2015-10-28
<balloon-fu-sen> しまった。昨日 Japanese Team ミーティングじゃなかったかな ＞＜
<balloon-fu-sen> Lubuntu 15.10 のリリースノート、各言語の翻訳をお願いされていたので、日本語をある程度進めています。
<balloon-fu-sen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu/Japanese
<balloon-fu-sen> まだ英語部分があるのと、文面的におかしいところがあるかもしれないので、支援者を求めます。
<balloon-fu-sen> ちなみに Lubuntu は主に Facebook グループでその辺の話が進んでいます。実質的に強いコミュニティはここになってるようです。
<balloon-fu-sen> 他のフレーバーは特に翻訳を依頼されるようなコミュニティの動きはないので、様子見してます。翻訳依頼があれば、都度対応しますので。
#ubuntu-jp 2015-11-01
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。 postfix + mysql でのバーチャル・メアドって、 + は使えないのですか？
#ubuntu-jp 2016-11-01
<ubu1> ハル研究所より発売の『サウンド・オブ・カービィカフェ』ＣＤの一般店舗およびオンラインショップでの販売が決定しました。
<ubu1> 発売日は11月23日(水)です。
<ubu1> 詳しくは、公式サイトよりご確認ください。
<ubu1> 昨日描いてたハロウィン絵〜
#ubuntu-jp 2016-11-02
<ndut2> hiall
<ndut2> you're all invited to ##shellcoder
#ubuntu-jp 2016-11-06
<kenta> Hi!
<ioWGTdogK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
